
Show HN: Visual Bug Reports Attached to Your JIRA Issue - thmslee
https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/com.usersnap.jira/cloud/overview
======
srinathrajaram
Hey this is really interesting. Congratulations. A few questions/observations.

1\. You should really be linking to -
[https://usersnap.com/jira](https://usersnap.com/jira) that website has a lot
more clarity. 2\. In your pricing page you mention '10 users'. What
constitutes a user? 3\. If I have three projects, how would I select a project
from the screenshot?

~~~
thmslee
Thanks! Re 1. +1 Re 2. Users = people using the Usersnap dashboard / backend
Re 3. Since the integration is project-based, you can connect each Usersnap
project with a different JIRA project

